
Today, an Bitcoin node can download and validate 368M transactions a day - thomaszander
http://zander.github.io/posts/Scaling%20Bitcoin/
======
thomaszander
People here may know that some bitcoin-scaling issues are being addressed by
the Bitcoin community. It is certainly very interesting to realize that todays
hardware and internet can already scale quite massively above any need
imagined today.

